# [Danish NR] Oscar Roth Anderson - 3x3x3 10.88 avg, 8.59 full-step single



## Carrot (Oct 16, 2013)

[youtubehd]WhL67oX2BFs[/youtubehd]

This is fast for me.



Spoiler: Reconstructions by Brest



*Oscar Roth Andersen* - 10.88 3x3 av5 - Spanish Championship 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]WhL67oX2BFs[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



L2 U2 B2 D R B2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' D' U B2 L B U2 L2 U

y x2 // inspection
L' R' F R2 D L' U L' // cross
U2' L' U L U R U R' // 1st pair
U L' U L U y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U' L U3 L U' L' // 3rd pair
y U2' L U L' U y' L' U' L // 4th pair
U x U R U' L U R' U' r' // OLL
U L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2' F U' F' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.94	62	5.19	67	5.61	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.16	16	5.06	16	5.06		Cross+1/F2L	42.7%	41.0%	37.2%
F2L	7.40	39	5.27	43	5.81		F2L/Total	62.0%	62.9%	64.2%
LL	4.54	23	5.07	24	5.29		LL/Total	38.0%	37.1%	35.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 U2 B2 D R B2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' D' U B2 L B U2 L2 U

y x2 // inspection
L' R' F R2 D L' U L' // cross
U2' L' U L U R U R' // 1st pair
U L' U L U y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U' L U U U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' d' L U L' U y' L' U' L // 4th pair
U x U R U' L U R' U' r' // OLL
U L2 u' L U' L U L' u (L' r') D F' (D' x) U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



D2 B2 L U2 R' D2 R' B2 R U2 F U2 R B R' D2 R2 F U2

x y2 // inspection
x' R L F' L' // cross
U' L' U2 L U2' R U R' // 1st pair
U2 L' U L U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 L' U L U2 y' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
F R U R' d' L' // OLL
r U' L D2' L' U L D2' L2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	8.59	51	5.94	56	6.52	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.95	12	6.15	14	7.18		Cross+1/F2L	34.3%	33.3%	34.1%
F2L	5.69	36	6.33	41	7.21		F2L/Total	66.2%	70.6%	73.2%
LL	2.90	15	5.17	15	5.17		LL/Total	33.8%	29.4%	26.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 B2 L U2 R' D2 R' B2 R U2 F U2 R B R' D2 R2 F U2

x y2 // inspection
x' R L F' L' // cross
U' L' U U L U2' R U R' // 1st pair
U U L' U L U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U U L' U L U d R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
F R U R' d' L' // OLL
r U' L D2' L' U L D2' L2' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 3rd solve



R2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 R' D' L B F2 U2 F2 D F' U' B U2 L

y x' // inspection
U2' L U' x' R2 // cross
U' L' U' L d' R' U' R // 1st pair
U L U L' // 2nd pair
y L' U L U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U L' U' L U2' L' U' L // 4th pair
U3 L U L' y' R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL
(y x') L' U L D' L' U' L D L' U' L D' L' U L D x U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.15	59	5.81	68	6.70	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.49	12	4.82	13	5.22		Cross+1/F2L	45.3%	38.7%	37.1%
F2L	5.50	31	5.64	35	6.36		F2L/Total	54.2%	52.5%	51.5%
LL	4.65	28	6.02	33	7.10		LL/Total	45.8%	47.5%	48.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 R' D' L B F2 U2 F2 D F' U' B U2 L

y x' // inspection
U2' L U' x' R2 // cross
U' L' U' L d' R' U' R // 1st pair
U L U L' // 2nd pair
y L' U L U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U y y' L' U' L U2' L' U' L // 4th pair
U U U L U L' y' R' F R U' R' F' R // OLL
(y x') L' U L D' L' U' L D L' U' L D' L' U L D x U // PLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 4th solve



L B2 L2 R D2 U' B' U2 R B' F' D' B' F' L D2 R2 D B'

y' x // inspection
L R U R' x' D' R // cross
U L U' L' y U L U L' // 1st pair
U L' U L d' L U' L' // 2nd pair
L' U L U R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' U2 L U2' y L U' L' // 4th pair
U2 L' U' L U L' U L F U F' L' U' L // OLL(CP)
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	11.90	63	5.29	68	5.71	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	3.28	14	4.27	16	4.88		Cross+1/F2L	45.6%	35.9%	37.2%
F2L	7.19	39	5.42	43	5.98		F2L/Total	60.4%	61.9%	63.2%
LL	4.71	24	5.10	25	5.31		LL/Total	39.6%	38.1%	36.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L B2 L2 R D2 U' B' U2 R B' F' D' B' F' L D2 R2 D B'

y' x // inspection
L R U R' x' D' R // cross
U L U' L' y U L U L' // 1st pair
U L' U L d' L U' L' // 2nd pair
L' U L U R U R' // 3rd pair
U L' L L' U U L U' d' L U' L' // 4th pair
U U L' U' L U L' U L F U F' L' L L' U' L // OLL(CP)
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' U' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



D U' R2 U' B2 R U' B2 R' U' B U2 L2 B2 R' F R F'

x R' r' U' L' // pseudo cross
d' L' U L D' // Xcross
y' L' U' L // 2nd pair
y' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U2 L U L' U L U' L' U' r' U r B' // OLL(CP)
U L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	10.58	57	5.39	62	5.86	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.06	9	4.37	10	4.85		Cross+1/F2L	33.2%	32.1%	31.3%
F2L	6.20	28	4.52	32	5.16		F2L/Total	58.6%	49.1%	51.6%
LL	4.38	29	6.62	30	6.85		LL/Total	41.4%	50.9%	48.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D U' R2 U' B2 R U' B2 R' U' B U2 L2 B2 R' F R F'

x R' r' U' L' // pseudo cross
d' L' U L D' // Xcross
y2 U d' L' L L' U' L // 2nd pair
U y' L U L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U U L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U U L U L' U L U' L' U' r' U r B' // OLL(CP)
U L' U L2' L U' L' L' L U' L' U L U L2' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.88	59.67	5.49	66.00	6.07	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.61	11.67	4.47	13.00	4.98		Cross+1/F2L	41.5%	35.7%	35.5%
F2L	6.30	32.67	5.19	36.67	5.82		F2L/Total	57.9%	54.7%	55.6%
LL	4.58	27.00	5.90	29.33	6.40		LL/Total	42.1%	45.3%	44.4%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	10.63	58.40	5.49	64.20	6.04	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	2.59	12.60	4.87	13.80	5.33		Cross+1/F2L	40.5%	36.4%	35.6%
F2L	6.40	34.60	5.41	38.80	6.07		F2L/Total	60.2%	59.2%	60.4%
LL	4.24	23.80	5.62	25.40	6.00		LL/Total	39.8%	40.8%	39.6%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.59	51	5.94	56	6.70[/COLOR]

Cross+1	1.95	9	6.15	10	7.18
F2L	5.50	28	6.33	32	7.21
LL	2.90	15	6.62	15	7.10
```


----------



## LarsN (Oct 16, 2013)

Captain Carrot!

It's fast for Denmark too ...


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 16, 2013)

Not even sup-7 tps...

Good job though. ;P Gogogo sub-10.5!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow nice!


----------



## Carrot (Oct 16, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Not even sup-7 tps...
> 
> Good job though. ;P Gogogo sub-10.5!



close enough though  (mix etps from solve 2 and 3 and there you go, sup-7 tps)

Thanks! No way!!! 10.5 is too fast.


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 16, 2013)

Congrats on the NRs!
The average is 0.01 faster than mine, and the single is 0.02 slower than mine.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 16, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> Congrats on the NRs!
> The average is 0.01 faster than mine, and the single is 0.02 slower than mine.



That is actually rather interesting that we are THAT close to each other for both single AND average! HI FIVE!


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats! (late, I know)



Evan Liu said:


> Congrats on the NRs!
> The average is 0.01 faster than mine, and the single is 0.02 slower than mine.



Ahh, you beat my single?


----------

